
Bed-In-a-Box Startups Challenge Traditional Mattress Makers - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/bed-in-a-box-startups-challenge-traditional-mattress-makers-1457380362
======
teslabox
My brother found a basically-new memory foam mattress on Craigslist years ago
- it was someone's guest bed. He had just started medical school, and quite
proud of his find.

This mattress has migrated to his guest bedroom - he'd replaced it with a
larger spring mattress. I've slept on the foam mattress a few times. After I
sink in, it's like I'm frozen in place. While not the worst mattress I've ever
slept on, I wake up 'stiff'.

When I was mattress shopping last fall, I got an old-fashioned spring mattress
and a cheap ikea bed frame [1]. The frame was instead of a box spring, so I
could store stuff underneath. (The one with drawers would have been cool...
But my father pointed out that I was about to move, and it'd just be more
work.)

[1]
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49007528/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49007528/)

